# Which is the best milking machine?



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

I am considering purchasing a milking machine - and wondering which one is the best deal for my money? I have never used one and I am looking at a unit that will milk one single goat at a time - and have Nubians...

Any suggestions would be great! Thanks so much.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, I guess you will get a bunch of different anyswers and I only have the one I built out of spare parts and for the money it is the best in my opinion. I would love to buy a cute little machine to take to shows but alas my frig just died and they are comparable in cost and the frig takes precedence.
I have an old surge cow bucket with a new interpuls pulsator.


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

That's all greek to me! Lol. I don't even know what to look for - I'm definitely drawn to the portable ones that are on carts... looking to get the best one for my $$


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Caprinesupply.com

But....you have to have someone local to you, join a club, go to shows, that puts together milking machines. The only way I would have a hoegger/caprine unit is if someone gave me one, they are expensve, especially for what you actually get and the resale is about half, even if you only used it once. And a cart is about $40 at harborfrieght.com

You can have one whole set up with extra parts for everything with the price of new. Vicki


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.milking-machines.com/PriceList.html

Free shipping right now.


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

THANKS!  Okay, dumb question: What parts involved do I need? I am looking at the Micro Milk set up for $695. This is what comes with it:
Light weight, High Volume, Compact and Quiet

Full Two Year Pump Replacement Warranty
One year on all other parts.
Comes complete with
2 1/2 gal. poly pail, pulsator,
lid hoses and inflations.

Does it need anything else? 

Thanks for the help! Its obvious I am a total noob with milking machines! Lol!!


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

You need:
1. a vacuum pump
2. Something to function as a "tank" so the vacuum pressure doesn't fluctuate too much
3. Vacuum regulator (to maintain a constant pressure)
4. Milk bucket......I use an old Surge bucket
5. A pulsator......I use an Interpuls
6. Inflations
7. various tubings
8. vacuum gauge

Did I forget anything?


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

SHUT OFFS at each inflation!!! - without those you cannot figure out how to get the inflations off of the teats when they are done. I am ordering those and a regulator. This is my 1st week with my system from Perry off of ebay.


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay - I have been trying to decide between the "Micro Milker" and the "962671G-2 Bucket Milker for 2 Goats" from Parts Dept Online and then just buying a vacuum pump. 

The micro milker is all set and ready to pump out of the box... with manual shut offs at each inflation. The other one has automatic shut offs inside each cup(?) 

Which would you go with and why? Are auto shut offs okay??


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

I have built several milk machines and as of now the one I have is great and the best for me. I bought the 1.5hp pump head from Partsdepartment (You could go with the smaller pump head to save money). I then purchased the motor from TSC and connected the two together. I have a pipe coming out of the unit going to my balance tank which then has a pipe going to my milking room. My pump is in a separate room because it is loud and they blow oil which I don't want anywhere near my milk. I have a servo regulator to control pressure which truthfully is the best 70 bucks I ever spent, but you can use a manual pressure regulator just fine. 

I would think you could put together a new setup with bucket for 1200.00, but that is just pulling a number off the top of my head. You could run two buckets and milk 4 goats with that pump.


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Troy! 
Although, I am only really needing a unit for a single goat - I don't have the space to milk several at a time (in my dreams)... the Micro unit is appealing to me because of the cost and portability, lol... 

I think I am leaning more toward that unit and upgrade it as needed? I have to ask LHR if I can use the clear poly pail instead of the smaller one...


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

I hear you....I just had a lot of issues with pumps, but I have always been trying to milk 4 at a time, so my problems will be different than most.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just don't go getting that huge 7 gallon can.

Even if you have autoclaws that 'shutoff' they really don't, having in line shutoffs is a must. You really want to find the room to milk two at a time, but all machines will milk two, and it's a quick fix with lines and hoses to move to two goats later on.

Although the clear poly bucket is cute, they get hazy and ugly quickly and I would only use a stainless can, ask them if they have those, not the teakettle surge buckets, but the pear shaped Delaval just like the shape of these buckets in their photo.


I like that these folks are goat people, and have a guarantee. Vicki


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

Vicki is right the 7 gallon stainless steel can is heavy! We have the SS 7 & 4 gallon buckets, plus the poly bucket. I want to see if the acid wash I use will keep the poly bucket pretty. So far it is spotless, but I am a freak about washing it every time we milk with the acid wash just like all of our equipment. In a few months I will know if it is really going to stay nice or not. If not I will just go back to the 7 gallon SS bucket and use the cart to move it from the barn to the commercial kitchen.


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

The only thing I hesitate about with the SS bucket is that I can't see through it and I worry about over filling and getting into the whatchmacallit (for the lack of a technical term!) LOL. 

Noob,noob, noob!! Hehehe

I do like the fact that its SS -- can they fit into a dishwasher to sterilize with steam? Can someone tell me more about this "acid wash"? Is this used along with bleach between does?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Some folks water along with milk causes milkstone to form on the inside of your milking equipment. Acid washes cleans off this milkstone. Even with a 5 gallon can I simply empty my can between 4 does, it's not to heavy and I am not splashing milk when I pour, and a 5 gallon can on it's own is already heavy, so adding milk to it, you don't want to overfill it mostly because it becomes to heavy to lift. No way with you milking one or two does are you going to overfill your can.

There is no need to sterilize your can, a good wash a good rinse and a good drying between milking in a dust free place is all you need. Vicki


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Vicki! I am going to place my order tomorrow for the Micro Milker!  SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## plo (Apr 8, 2010)

Give us an update on how it works for you. I have my eye on that one as well and would really like to hear from someone who has used it first hand, Thanks. Tim


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes please get back with us! Don't forget that they offered free shipping on Nubiantalk.com just this week.. Vicki


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Nubian Talk!?! Lol, I Googled and now have to totally check out that site!  

I will sure let you guys know how it goes with the Micro. I have a feeling I may need to upgrade the pump in the future but for getting my feet wet with a machine, I think this is the one! I also emailed and asked a few questions and they are very prompt and nice...


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I need a machine too, I'm dragging my feet admitting that my hand is really permanently injured and I simply can not do all I use to... milking 3 does this morning by singular hand was ridiculous, as is risking damage from the constant pressure hand milker assistants like EZMilker et al.

My priorities are lightweight cuz my milking area is down a couple of stairs, and as few parts as possible that need taking apart and cleaning cuz of my hand. It looks like this one might fit the bill for me too, or other suggestions out there?


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

LLB101 said:


> I need a machine too, I'm dragging my feet admitting that my hand is really permanently injured and I simply can not do all I use to... milking 3 does this morning by singular hand was ridiculous, as is risking damage from the constant pressure hand milker assistants like EZMilker et al.
> 
> My priorities are lightweight cuz my milking area is down a couple of stairs, and as few parts as possible that need taking apart and cleaning cuz of my hand. It looks like this one might fit the bill for me too, or other suggestions out there?


I totally understand! Lol. I am potentially looking at milking 5 does and that is a bit overwhelming at the moment!! I am really, REALLY looking forward to making some cheese this year. At this point, I have put so much $$ into getting started I just can't justify spending several thousand dollars into a super deluxe milking set up - the Micro unit really appeals to me - and I like that I can upgrade it later on if needed. It also comes with a 2 year pump warranty! Can't beat that. Lol. I will let you know how it goes...


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

oh yes please keep us up to date with how it works! when do you get it?


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

So I passed on ordering the Micro Milker - they were not returning my email questions and I called through out the day to ask about using my CC to order instead of printing out an order form and sending a check or $$ order (I HATE THAT!!) Lol. No answer all day...

My impatience got the best of me and I decided to order from the Parts Dept. Online. They are such NICE and helpful folks!! I did decide to go with the poly pail for now and will upgrade to SS later on. He is going to set it up for two goats (which I am not going to use for now but will upgrade in the future. I will plug the one side).

I want to get the hang of having a milking machine first! Hubby is going to make the pump (he's handy like that) so that should save some $$.

Woot! Woot! It's on its way to Cali!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm waiting on the edge of my seat, icing my sore hand :biggrin to see what you think of it! So what model did you wind up ordering from Parts Dept then?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Girl it's kidding season! How can anyone be expected to answer the phone  Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Isn't that compnay run by goat people that are actively raising and milking goats? You could call and email me all day when I am at home and I would not respond.
Patience. I would really like one of their aluminum milk stands though.


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

I took some pictures of my partsdepartment pump head setup for another forum member, but forgot them at home. Grrr.....If I can remember them tomorrow I will post them here. My pump is 1.5HP version and I have a 1.5hp motor direct connected. I love it!!!!!


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, the $$ was burning a hole in my pocket -- Lol... and I am trying to get this all set before our 5 does pop! Patience?!? LOL... that's a virtue I don't have, mu hu hahahaha!!  I hate waiting -- ask my does!! LOL!!!

I think the hubby has all the parts already for a pump. The only thing I did order for it was a regulator. I ended up getting the Bucket Milker (poly) for 1 goat but he upgraded the lid for 2 goats at no additional charge and is adding plugs to one side that I can upgrade to a 2 goat system later on. Here is the link:
http://www.partsdeptonline.com/cgi-...duct=175&cart_id=3846123.22210&exact_match=on

I did have (Mike I think is his name) him also install shut off valves too per the recommendations from Vicki (? I think it was Vicki?). I went with the poly tank so I can get a "feel" for the quantity and workings and then later upgrade to stainless steel.

@Tim ~ would love to see those photos!!  Any help or advice at this point is so greatly appreciated!!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

ah, so you're assembling a system, not buying a turnkey one?


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

LLB101 said:


> ah, so you're assembling a system, not buying a turnkey one?


Yes, but all that is needed is the pump... so its pretty simple to set up. The bucket assembly comes all set...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes Tim/Troy, post photos  V


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Yes Tim/Troy, post photos  V


OOPS!! Lol, Troy!! Hehehehe...


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay here you can see the 1.5hp pump & motor connected using direct drive. Also the 3/4" SCH 40 PVC pipe that runs to my balance tank. 









Pump









Motor









My balance tank made out of 4" SCH40 PVC









My pressure regulator (Best $70 I spent) with gauge which is just a nice to have sine the regulator keeps the pressure at 12 automatically. This is where I connect my bucket.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I ordered a micro milker today  Check is in the mail. Very nice people. I love to support smaller companies too so very excited. Will give feedback when it comes and I put it to good use  Thanks for all the postings on machines, past and present!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

you were able to reach them when the other person wasn't and gave up? That's encouraging. 

I checked out their website and I could drive over there if I want to! Only a 3 hr drive each way, and they sound like real goat people. With my bad hand, I'm thinking it might be worth it check it out in person and see if I can do and undo the connections easily enough. Now, to find and extra $700... I need to sell last years doeling and a yearling...


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Enjoying this thread


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

I did finally get a reply -- the day after I ordered my other milker... however there is a 2 week lead time for the machine to be built and shipped and honestly I don't have that kind of time so I am super glad I went with PDO.

Strange you reached them by phone because I called throughout the day and kept getting an "all circuits busy" after it rang and rang... It will be interesting to compare these different milkers. I would love to hear how it goes with it!


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Would like to hear from those that posted about the products they bought and used. I'm looking into buying a machine and want some more feed back...Troy on the Poly bucket, DeJardine on the PDO unit, and mamatomany on the micro milker...please. And anyone else that has bought and used other machines.
Thanks so much, Linda


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Two years ago we sprang for it and built this one by Christine at Cotton Eyed Does... http://www.freewebs.com/cottoneyeddoes/buildingyourownmilker.htm. It is the spitting image of hers but with a Surge bucket and it only cost about $400 to build. The most expensive part was the vacuum pump at about $180 with the rest being purchased from either Home Depot (PVC pipe etc. $50), eBay (bucket, lid and pulsator $45) or Hamby (Inflations & lines $110). I did add a quick disconnect hose fitting at the bucket so no dirt can enter the vacuum line when disconnected from the bucket.

Now, after more than a year milking five does, I can honestly say that I don't know why I waited so long! Admittedly the Stainless Surge bucket is heavy even empty and worse after milking, but everything cleans up within 15 minutes and even my two youngest grandchildren (3 and 7) can perform everything perfectly from placing the doe on the stand, cleaning and massaging the udder all the way through to recording the milk on the barn record. The only thing they can't do is carry the full bucket back to the house (I'm working on that... building them up with lots of good milk and cheese).

If there's anyone here who hasn't made the leap, there's really no good reason to hold off any longer. Arthritis and hand injuries shouldn't prevent us from enjoying this most pleasant of experiences with our animals and our children/grandchildren.


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

We have the poly plastic bucket from parts dept. We purchased it thinking it would be good to see how much milk your getting easily. The bad of it is it has gotten several cracks, though not to cause leakage. And the blue poly base has gotten a small air leakage directly into the tank itself causing lots of air bubbles as your millking. If I was to purchase one again I'd stay with a stainless steel bucket as that's what I'm going to have to change to when the air leakage gets to much for the vacuum to pull.

Ray


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Troy - can you post the details (name brand model or link) on your vacuum regulator please?


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Here you go Ziggy
947240 Servo Regulator

http://www.partsdeptonline.com/cgi-...duct=148&cart_id=7915182.25251&exact_match=on


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

I love my unit from partsdepartment and have not had a day of trouble out of it. Really was the best way to go in my opinion. Unfortunately I have to sell it as I am upgrading to a larger pump for the new parlor. I need to get a list of parts together and post it for sale. I am going to sell the entire unit, pump, motor, balance tank, servo regulator, gauge, 7 gallon bucket setup with 4 milkers. Basically every part you need for a milking system.  

My new unit will be 5hp motor with a bigger balance tank, new regulator sized for my pump, etc...


----------

